
Facebook meets Yahoo Answers - AnswerU - nolbrowne
http://media.www.bcheights.com/media/storage/paper144/news/2007/02/22/Marketplace/Mit-Students.Centralize.answers-2736339.shtml
======
zkinion
I could see some limited use out of it. Hopefully there will be something
more.

Other than that, it seems like chocolate syrup on a yummy hamburger.

------
nolbrowne
would have been useful when I was a freshman. What do you guys think?

